# NAS Trout Point Very Very Good to me



## Lexcore

:thumbup: Fishing has been HOT at NAS Trout Point, the bite was on yesterday after the storm moved on. Fishing was fast and AWESOME! Come on out and try it, wading in the water is AWESOME! and we love it. 
Speckle Trout, flounder, gray snapper, blue fish, pogies, lady fish, and those nasty sail catfish was out, and HUGE gray cat fish. :no:
You will not be disappointed. :yes:


----------



## Magic Mike

Nice spread! Heck of a day for wading for sure


----------



## J0nesi

is that by the back gate?? heard of trout point just dont know where it is?


----------



## sealark

Number 10 buoy big lagoon


----------



## Bigkidneys

Yep, back gate park at the recycle containers with the canopy and walk down the path to the water. Of course you need base access to get there through the back gate.


----------



## sealark

You can drive down the road through the gate down to a second walk through gate and park there also. The second gate is half wat to trout point from the canopy. The sign says no vehicles but I have seen many fishermen parked down there I think it was ment for driving on the beach.


----------



## azndrew2

can someone point that spot on the map because I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## flukedaddy

Something tells me this place is gonna be busy :whistling:... Nice catch them snaps look yummy.


----------



## MoganMan

I'd say it was more than good for you!


----------



## flex

i see guys out there a lot.. always see ladyfish and mullet jumping. 

what did u use for bait?


----------



## azndrew2

where exactly is trout point on the map? please reply someone.


----------



## lastcast

The sand bar is trout point.
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=pens...2536,-87.34972&spn=0.026449,0.038409&t=h&z=15


----------



## jmiller2502

man im jealous bluefish specks and redfish and snapper man you got quite a feast on your hands!


----------



## Tail Chaser

*trout point*

here you go azndrew2 an image showing you trout point click on the image and it should get larger


----------



## MolinoGuy

What were you using. Shrimp?


----------



## yakster

was out there at sunrise this AM and the bite was very good up until the water was no longer that "morning calm".. switched to topwater lure after the live shrimp were gone and quickly got annoyed at all the floating grass blades.. 

anyone know how long the floating grass blades will hang around for.. i have read something about "blade abandonment" and how the grass 'sheds' when the water is warmer like this.


----------



## Lexcore

J0nesi said:


> is that by the back gate?? heard of trout point just dont know where it is?


Yes it is, by the recycle area. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore

flex said:


> i see guys out there a lot.. always see ladyfish and mullet jumping.
> 
> what did u use for bait?


Live shrimp, hook, and no weights or a bebe weight is what I use and hold on to your rod. I have caught every thing in those waters. Ladyfish included, when you see a mullet jump throw at that area and you should pull up a nice healthy red fish. I have caught two reds as the mullet jumped and I throw in that area and BAM! it was on! Great fight on light tackle, and talk about fun! Last wednesday I caught a KING Makeral, yes I 30 plus.  but with fishing it cut my line and was headed to the Guld running about 30 mph hahahahahaha I love going out there, it is much fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore

jmiller2502 said:


> man im jealous bluefish specks and redfish and snapper man you got quite a feast on your hands!


jmiller I left off the groupers and flounders too. Come on out and visit you will not be mad. Now make sure you have light tackle, hook no weights and live bait. You will go home with a smile on your face. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore

MolinoGuy said:


> What were you using. Shrimp?


Yes MolinoGuy LIVE shrimp and it goes fast because of the pin fish and gray snappers, and porgy out there and other small fish I see swimming by. I have gone out with 5 dozen live shrimp, and after 2 hours shrimp gone! but I have caught around 20 to 50 fish and around 20 or so are keepers, this is with me and the wife and a friend of course, the wife love going out wading in the water. She has a blast, I take out my grandson on a blow up boat, and he fishes from it, with me pulling him behind me. It is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore

yakster said:


> was out there at sunrise this AM and the bite was very good up until the water was no longer that "morning calm".. switched to topwater lure after the live shrimp were gone and quickly got annoyed at all the floating grass blades..
> 
> anyone know how long the floating grass blades will hang around for.. i have read something about "blade abandonment" and how the grass 'sheds' when the water is warmer like this.


Yakster if you are able to have two rods with you, cast one out with 1 oz weight on it. Throw toward the white off limit bouy let it sit there, place the rod in a holder, make sure the drag is LOOSE and wait for it, keep fisihin with your other pole, and before you know it BAM! a huge Blue, red or King makeral will crush it! then hold on for the fight of a life time. MAN! I love Trout Point! It have become my fishing hole for sure! +:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore

azndrew2 said:


> where exactly is trout point on the map? please reply someone.


Azndrew2 are you coming by boat or land?


----------



## Lexcore

:thumbup: Two more OUTSTANDING days fishing the great Trout Point! Come get you some Anglers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Now, that is certainly a productive fishing hole!!! Great haul!! Thank you for posting and sharing. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## surfcast79

Great haul!!!! I need to make a trip out there. Is it crowded down there?


----------



## Jason

Don't say them sails are nasty.....get past the slime and they are a very good white fish...Now, I wouldn't eat a hard head but sails are very good!


----------



## okiman

I was thinking about going to the pair on NAS heard it is also a great spot but sounds like trout point might even be more productive. About how far do you wade out, reason I'm asking is I'm taking my wife with me.


----------



## Lexcore

surfcast79 said:


> Great haul!!!! I need to make a trip out there. Is it crowded down there?


No I have been fishing for the past Month and when I go it me the fish and who ever I invite. I have seen maybe two other people there. It's great come on out Surfcast, you will love it. :thumbsup::yes::thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore

okiman said:


> I was thinking about going to the pair on NAS heard it is also a great spot but sounds like trout point might even be more productive. About how far do you wade out, reason I'm asking is I'm taking my wife with me.


Okiman, There is a white buoy that lets the boats know not to come pass it. I go about 45 feet from it, so I go about 40 to 50 feet out from shore, I am 6'4 so I can go out farther, my wife stays back about 20 to 30 behind me the water is at her waist I go out till the water comes to my chest. We have waders on and she loves it. when she catch a fish she yells I come running and land it for her she goes back fishing, it is so much fun out there with her. :yes::thumbup::thumbsup: You will have a blast my friend.


----------



## Lexcore

:thumbup: Another great day at Trout Point! Totally AWESOME! I am telling you all anglers "Come get some!"


----------



## Lexcore

Jason said:


> Don't say them sails are nasty.....get past the slime and they are a very good white fish...Now, I wouldn't eat a hard head but sails are very good!


Jason my bad, :yes: you are right so I been told, they are good to eat I hear. But when your heart is set on a big Red or Speckle and that bad boy pops up it not exciting  as pulling up what your heart was set out to get, but all in all it was still great to catch a big fish and see the reaction on my wife face, she still talk about that catch today. :thumbsup:


----------



## okiman

Lexcore,

Thanks for posting about trout point. My wife and I went out this morning and killed the lady fish & catfish. Then she hits a nice Pompano, & I get a sweet Trout. We landed trout the rest of the day but undersized. The fishing was fun. Trout Point is a good time.

:thumbup:


----------



## btkm89

*New to area,*

Just got out here a month ago, and will try my luck tomorrow morning, I may see one of ya'll out there!

-BTKM


----------



## SaltFish

Lexcore said:


> Yakster if you are able to have two rods with you, cast one out with 1 oz weight on it. Throw toward the white off limit bouy let it sit there, place the rod in a holder, make sure the drag is LOOSE and wait for it, keep fisihin with your other pole, and before you know it BAM! a huge Blue, red or King makeral will crush it! then hold on for the fight of a life time. MAN! I love Trout Point! It have become my fishing hole for sure! +:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


A king mack? Are you sure it's not a Spanish mackerel?


----------



## Lexcore

SaltFish said:


> A king mack? Are you sure it's not a Spanish mackerel?


Nope its a king. We caught three out there before. We are about maybe a mile from the Pensacola pass. I had a in the water experience looking at them. :thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore

okiman said:


> Lexcore,
> 
> Thanks for posting about trout point. My wife and I went out this morning and killed the lady fish & catfish. Then she hits a nice Pompano, & I get a sweet Trout. We landed trout the rest of the day but undersized. The fishing was fun. Trout Point is a good time.
> 
> :thumbup:


Soliman you welcome maybe we will meet up one day. The wive love being out there. Great report glad you enjoyed your self. :thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore

btkm89 said:


> Just got out here a month ago, and will try my luck tomorrow morning, I may see one of ya'll out there!
> 
> -BTKM


Btkm89 come out and join the fun. Welcome to the area and tight lines.:thumbup:


----------



## SaltFish

This is a king... I would have thought if you caught one out there, there would be a pic of it


----------



## SaltFish

Now, here, if you look closely, the one on the left is a juvenile king, and the one on the right is a Spanish. You can tell because the lateral lines are slightly different.


----------



## Scoolbubba

Heading down to NASP for a class on tuesday...may have to toss the rod and box in the truck!


----------



## Lexcore

SaltFish said:


> This is a king... I would have thought if you caught one out there, there would be a pic of it


 Saltfish thank you for the visual, I know what a king look like and I have caught that same fish at NAS WALL :thumbup: at trout point my friend catch 3, not landed 3 but caught three out of our boat by the time we got it to the boat it cut the line. So I am praying I catch one so I can hold up my fish like you. At TROUT Point :yes: :thumbsup: Thank you for sharing Sir. :notworthy:


----------



## Lexcore

SaltFish said:


> Now, here, if you look closely, the one on the left is a juvenile king, and the one on the right is a Spanish. You can tell because the lateral lines are slightly different.


:thumbup: THANKS for sharing Saltfish :notworthy:


----------



## Lexcore

Scoolbubba said:


> Heading down to NASP for a class on tuesday...may have to toss the rod and box in the truck!


Scoolbubba are you heading out morning or afternoon? :whistling:


----------



## Scoolbubba

Lexcore said:


> Scoolbubba are you heading out morning or afternoon? :whistling:


It'll be in the afternoon, most likely. Class starts at 8 and goes til 1600ish, and I don't think they'd appreciate it if I showed up smelling fishy.


----------



## yakster

Gator trout. Had to release 3 other keepers to make that walk back to the car by myself with this hoss. 

I love trout point.


----------



## surfcast79

I need to go TAD to NASP again!!!! Trout point looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Death From Above

:no:Trout Point!....trout point!.....TROUT POINT! Don't know how to fish....come out to TROUT POINT! Lots of fun at TROUT POINT! We wear waders in August and keep pinfish at TROUT POINT! Got a map? I'll show YOU EXACTLY WHERE I STAND IN MY WADERS AT TROUT POINT....TROUT POINT! Come on out to TROUT POINT! We hook 30lb KING MACs on live shrimp at TROUT POINT! Come one, come all to TROUT POINT! I will be your friend if you come to TROUT POINT!

You won't see my fat ass within 5 miles of "TROUT POINT"


----------



## Death From Above

SaltFish said:


> Now, here, if you look closely, the one on the left is a juvenile king, and the one on the right is a Spanish. You can tell because the lateral lines are slightly different.


If the one on the left is a juvi king mac then you broke the law dumbass! And why are you long arming cut bait?


----------



## SaltFish

Death From Above said:


> If the one on the left is a juvi king mac then you broke the law dumbass! And why are you long arming cut bait?


Those were my first two Spanish... so I thought. So go f**k yourself... and in case fwc gets any wild ideas, they were alive, and I threw them back:thumbsup: But I know what you mean with your first post though... it was the reason I posted what I did lol


----------



## yakster

Death From Above said:


> :no:Trout Point!
> 
> You won't see my fat ass within 5 miles of "TROUT POINT"


Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Death From Above

SaltFish said:


> Those were my first two Spanish... so I thought. So go f**k yourself... and in case fwc gets any wild ideas, they were alive, and I threw them back:thumbsup: But I know what you mean with your first post though... it was the reason I posted what I did lol


Don't mean nuthin.....I pick on everybody 
See you at TROUT POINT. I'll share my 10 dozen live shrimp and wife with you.


----------



## Lexcore

yakster said:


> View attachment 111778
> 
> 
> Gator trout. Had to release 3 other keepers to make that walk back to the car by myself with this hoss.
> 
> I love trout point.


Yakster when you going back out again, that's a monster :thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore

Trout Point is still given me her bounty! :thumbsup::yes::thumbup:


----------



## eastbayking

haha long arming cut bait.


----------



## Lexcore

eastbayking said:


> haha long arming cut bait.


? long arming cut bait :confused1:


----------



## bfish

*Trout*

Will they let me on the base to fish there? I am not military.


----------



## RonA

sealark said:


> You can drive down the road through the gate down to a second walk through gate and park there also. The second gate is half wat to trout point from the canopy. The sign says no vehicles but I have seen many fishermen parked down there I think it was ment for driving on the beach.


I went through the gate to the first road toward the water and the base police ran me out... said anything past the gate/fence was off limits. Ron


----------



## RonA

*trout point*



Lexcore said:


> Yes MolinoGuy LIVE shrimp and it goes fast because of the pin fish and gray snappers, and porgy out there and other small fish I see swimming by. I have gone out with 5 dozen live shrimp, and after 2 hours shrimp gone! but I have caught around 20 to 50 fish and around 20 or so are keepers, this is with me and the wife and a friend of course, the wife love going out wading in the water. She has a blast, I take out my grandson on a blow up boat, and he fishes from it, with me pulling him behind me. It is awesome. :thumbup:


Lexcore I sure would like to watch you fish trout point one day. I have been there several times and have never caught anything. BUT I have only thrown plugs, etc.. no live stuff. Tried to fish with voodo shrimp and dragged in too much grass so went to weedless and top water. 0 results. Ron


----------



## yakster

not much buzz from this thread lately.. gonna hit it up in the AM in the yak around sunrise.. the tide turns around and goes back out at 4:33AM


----------



## sealark

Yakster, are the one that parks under the canopy by the first gate to trout point before sunup? If that's you I'm the guy walking with the light and a honda car. I'll be there in the A M again.
Ron,


----------



## yakster

when i go out there i normally wade fish from all the way out at the end of the walkway on the nature trail.. but when i put in i like to do it on the other side of the fence to NAS because technically the only place you are authorized to launch on the base is from sherman cove.


----------



## yakster

had a pretty decent morning. went out with live shrimp and popping cork as well as a super spook jr. and some other shiny things. the wind started kicking up almost immediately after dawn and it was white cap city out there. the current kept carrying me out to deep water (forgot my anchor) and the needlefish were tearing my shrimp apart every time i'd pop them to the surface out there. when i did manage to stay between land and the 'keep out' bouy i caught 3 and a half trout and a couple of under slot reds in about 2 hours time.. spent a lot of time fighting the wind, but all in all enjoyed a beautiful sunrise and nice breeze.










after i ran out of shrimp i started casting a sea striker casting spoon on the way back to the car and hooked up with a decent size spanish mackerel.. good enough for LUNCH


----------



## Lexcore

I am going to trout point tonight. We will go out in the boat. So I will keep posting about Trout point as long as I keep catching fish. So far we are going into November and Trout point has not slow down. October I was catching sand trout and red fish, flounders and sting rays. Something big keep killing my live crockers and bull minnow, I haven't got a chance to see what it is. So let see if it want to play tonight, FISH ON! PFF:thumbsup:


----------



## surferbri1

Any luck out there last night?

I have been heading out there in the afternoon 1-2 times per week the last few weeks with no luck at all, just throwing topwater plugs.

In late September, early October I had much better luck with the same topwaters, landing nice slot reds, trout, and some bluefish.

Not sure what has happened, other than the water temp cooling down and the water is much clearer lately than it has been.


----------

